# Good Luck Traditions



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is a list I posted on my craft/chat board about some good luck traditions ..

At Midnight open all windows and doors so bad luck will go out the back and good luck will come in the front ..

Tape a dollar bill or dollar coin over your main entrance to ensure wealth for the coming new year ..

Nothing to go out the door on New Years day lest all your prosperity go with it ...

Be sure to have money in your purse or wallet to ensure wealth for the coming new year ...

Be sure your pantry ,fridge and freezer have food ..An empty larder will mean less in the new year ..

Wear something new on New Years day to ensure that you have new clothes for the new year ...

Dont do laundry on New Years Day lest someone is washed away(dies) in the coming year...

No sweeping of floors on New Years day lest you sweep away your good fortune for the year to come ... 




So far I have followed all of them as I usually do on New Year's Eve and New Years day ..

At Midnight we opened both doors to blow out the bad vibes and welcome in the good ..

The old gold dollar was exchanged for a new one at 2 mins before midnight ..

I have cash in my wallet and food in my pantry and fridge and freezer as always on New Years day ..

I wont be doing laundry nor sweeping today baring an accident ..

Nothing will be taken in or out the door until sundown tonight...

I have a new pair of jeans to wear today ...

A friend on my craft/chat board told of another old wives tale of wearing red underwear on New Years Day for good luck so I thought I would hedge my bets ..

Yup I have my red big girl panties on for the day !!!!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

We spend New Year's day doing a little bit of everything that we want to do more of in the coming year. It's a nice tradition because it makes you stop and think about what you want to DO this year. The power of positive thought and all. Yesterday, DH and I were discussing what we will be doing on New Year's and then we were excited and wanted the day to hurry up and come already. This will be a good day!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

I have never heard these - very interesting. 

Oh, goodness, I've not only swept - I've mopped.

I haven't bought any new clothes in years, so maybe just something 'new to me'??

I didn't want to wash clothes today anyway.

Some money in the purse, actually I only had change and I put that in a bank we got for Christmas. It is our Slush Fund for going to see the Grandchildren. My husband has some - 

My freezer(s) are full as is my pantry.

Didn't do the dollar or swish out the bad vibes. I do have bottles hanging in the trees to catch the bad spirits - all year.

No red undies - 

That's fun.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Pork and saurkraut!


----------



## dwkreis (Sep 15, 2008)

Same as above. Pork and saurkraut, got the oven heating up right now.


----------

